
John Young, Who Led First Space Shuttle Mission, Dies at 87 - deepakb358
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/06/obituaries/john-young-dead.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16087154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16087154)

